# Re: East Cape Skiff PRICING?????



## skinnywater3

[email protected]

shoot him an email... he is very quick to respond.


----------



## TailN

If they won't get back to you, when your trying to give them money, imagine how it'll be when your skiff is delivered. Good luck!


----------



## ifsteve

Actually very surprised to hear you are having trouble contacting them. While they are very busy I have had nothing but excellent response before I purchased, during my build, and ever since I picker my Vantage up.

Its very difficult to give you price numbers because so much of it depends on your build specs. Hull type/material. layout, engine, electronics. Pretty easy to vary prices between things by $10K.

As suggested shoot Kevin an email.


----------



## East_Cape

Actually pretty surprised to read this as I'm always around via PM's on forums, FaceBook, InstaGraham, Office line, cell phone, and of course via e-mail.
You can contact me direct and look forward to hearing from you! 
[email protected]
321.217.1086


----------



## el9surf

Kevin is always easy to get in touch with. If I were you I would try contacting him again.


----------



## swampfox

Kevin I almost gave hm your cell last night. Figured you wouldn't mind. But felt like it may be crossing a line


----------



## MAV181

I was in you shoes just over a year ago. I sold both my boats, and was ready to pull the trigger. Had it narrowed down to 2 builders. I could not get Kevin to give me a final price unless I gave them the 1000 bucks down. Needless to say, I dropped 40 + grand on a more transparent builder. Marketing and fancy vids is one thing, Open and upfront business is another.


----------



## BayStYat

> I was in you shoes just over a year ago. I sold both my boats, and was ready to pull the trigger. Had it narrowed down to 2 builders. I could not get Kevin to give me a final price unless I gave them the 1000 bucks down. Needless to say, I dropped 40 + grand on a more transparent builder. Marketing and fancy vids is one thing, Open and upfront business is another.



I got a new shinny quote of the the build I wanted before I sent in the infamous $1000.

just saying


----------



## AfterHours2

> I was in you shoes just over a year ago. I sold both my boats, and was ready to pull the trigger. Had it narrowed down to 2 builders. I could not get Kevin to give me a final price unless I gave them the 1000 bucks down. Needless to say, I dropped 40 + grand on a more transparent builder. Marketing and fancy vids is one thing, Open and upfront business is another.


Not sure what this is all about when a average Joe can walk in off the street and discuss pricing on a base level for any of models. Options can be a little confusing at times but for the most part, pricing is set for each model..


----------



## MAV181

This is obviously about my boat purchasing experience that occured just over a year ago, as was stated in the post. Its not a conspiracy , just my experience.


----------



## East_Cape

Thanks for help guys and the only time we don't give a firm quote is if it's a new model coming out or i don't get a full wish-list of what a possible customer is wanting. But I also know I'm far from perfect and take each day at a time, and learn something new as a business owner and one that builds custom boats.  
Tight lines!
Kev


----------



## Guest

I've got to agree with Tailin, you've got money burning a hole in your pocket and nobody will respond???? What happens when you have warranty issues?


----------



## East_Cape

> I've got to agree with Tailin, you've got money burning a hole in your pocket and nobody will respond????  What happens when you have warranty issues?



We take care of customers first! They are indeed customers, and thats if they are past or current…then take care of possible future customers. 
Boats are leaving the shop so something must be going right and if you take care of those that took care of you, the rest will fall into place. Cant speak for others but I do know after 750 boats built and 10yrs of doing so it works for us…
K


----------



## mpatrou202

Happy to report that I got a call from Kevin earlier today, didn't see it until late but I'll be calling back tomorrow. I don't see any fault with East Cape, I'm sure they're busy and its worth the wait for the personalized service that they are known for providing.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

So what exactly is the base price for a 2015 standard hull Fury with an Etec 60 and trailer?


----------



## East_Cape

> So what exactly is the base price for a 2015 standard hull Fury with an Etec 60 and trailer?


Give us a call Greg and we can get you all the info on a Fury since your interested.


----------



## floridascuba

I had better Service from East Cape then I did Hells Bay when I was on the market last year. That steered me to EC and have been more than pleased.


----------



## GTSRGTSR

> So what exactly is the base price for a 2015 standard hull Fury with an Etec 60 and trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a call Greg and we can get you all the info on a Fury since your interested.
Click to expand...


haha, thats good stuff there....


----------



## devrep

I don't get all the secrecy about pricing. Just about everything else has a price tag, including automobiles.


----------



## Stormchaser

It's pretty simple. They're custom built, and every single one of them costs something different, based solely on what you want on them/in them.


----------



## tomahawk

> It's pretty simple.  They're custom built, and every single one of them costs something different, based solely on what you want on them/in them.


So you're saying there is no base price for any of their boats?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> So what exactly is the base price for a 2015 standard hull Fury with an Etec 60 and trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a call Greg and we can get you all the info on a Fury since your interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha, thats good stuff there....
Click to expand...

Look, I'm obviously not interested in purchasing a Fury so I'm not going to waste a busy person's time with a phone call. But I am genuinely curious about what they cost. And since this thread has been viewed over 800 times in just over a day, I'm clearly not the only one.


----------



## ifsteve

> So what exactly is the base price for a 2015 standard hull Fury with an Etec 60 and trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a call Greg and we can get you all the info on a Fury since your interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha, thats good stuff there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, I'm obviously not interested in purchasing a Fury so I'm not going to waste a busy person's time with a phone call.  But I am genuinely curious about what they cost.  And since this thread has been viewed over 800 times in just over a day, I'm clearly not the only one.
Click to expand...

If someone isn't interested in looking at one why would they give a hoot what it costs?


----------



## tomahawk

Maybe the old adage is in play, If you have to ask you can't afford it...


----------



## vmgator

> So what exactly is the base price for a 2015 standard hull Fury with an Etec 60 and trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a call Greg and we can get you all the info on a Fury since your interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha, thats good stuff there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, I'm obviously not interested in purchasing a Fury so I'm not going to waste a busy person's time with a phone call.  But I am genuinely curious about what they cost.  And since this thread has been viewed over 800 times in just over a day, I'm clearly not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone isn't interested in looking at one why would they give a hoot what it costs?
Click to expand...

Curiosity? I'm not in the market for a skiff, but I follow the new skiffs that come out and the used market pretty regularly. I'd be interested in knowing what a new base Fury would cost, and I'm not going to buy one anytime soon.

The lack of transparency in the market is pretty frustrating.


----------



## Edfish

How would one know if they are interested in a product if they don't know the price? Some viewers may have very good ideas about what a "high-end" skiff costs, others may not. I don't understand why more companies don't post a base price for the simplest and least expensive layup of the hull. And I certainly don't understand the logic of saying "If someone isn't interested in buying, then they don't need to know the price".


----------



## tomahawk

[quote author=66697C7B6A796A0F0 
If someone isn't interested in looking at one why would they give a hoot what it costs? [/quote]

Why wouldn't they if you are on this site and interested in a variety of skiffs regardless if you plan on buying or not?

Gheenoe, Ankona/SaltMarsh and Dolphin are about the only ones that make it easy. BT has a "from" price, which I guess is a base and better than nothing.


----------



## AfterHours2

Bottom line here is that the owner of the company has posted his personal phone number for you all to contact him regarding a skiff. Quit being a bunch of candy asses and call the guy if you want to know the basics. Capt Greg is just a BT troll so his biased comments serve no purpose on this thread..


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Afterhours explained the sideways comments...


----------



## kfa4303

There appears to be a 2014 Guide in the for sale section for $16k, but a new Fury (large skiff) would be more like +$40k-ish. Sadly, I agree that with certain makers, if you have to ask, you can't afford it :/ 

All the whiz bang tech and materials are cool, but I'm not sure they're "worth" it for most folks, most of the time. The same boats could be made with slightly less exotic materials for significantly less money, but I guess there's not enough overall profit in that approach, so it seems as if you can get only cheap chopper-gun hulls, or vacuum-infused kevlar super skiffs, but not a lot in between.


----------



## MariettaMike

I respect small business owners that juggle accounting, production, R&D, and sales activities. Having base prices and/or full time sales reps would only make their prices higher.

Now ya'll leave EC alone so they can work on the EVO.


----------



## el9surf

If a company like east cape wants to cater to a certain segment of the market with their "whiz bang tech and materials" that is their right and it shouldn't be held against them. They have limitations to their standards and if chopper guns aren't included in their base offering because they are trying to maintain a certain level of quality and value then good for them. Ankona does a great job of filling that mid level niche which is a balance between price and quality hence their popularity. 

For those that are curious about price call Kevin and quit trying to stir the pot. If that's his business model then you know how to get a price. If you are not seriously considering buying one of their boats then price is irrelevant. 

I called and spoke to him last year and in a quick 10 min conversation we reviewed a couple different models and base pricing, he was very up front about everything. Had my 17.8 whipray not popped up on the market around the same time I would own a caimen without any hesitation.


----------



## Stormchaser

> It's pretty simple.  They're custom built, and every single one of them costs something different, based solely on what you want on them/in them.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying there is no base price for any of their boats?
Click to expand...

No, but considering you can order whatever motor you want, and so many different options, why throw a base price out there? Every single thing makes a difference. 
Plus, as AH2 pointed out, the man himself has posted his friggin cell # on an online message board requesting anyone with questions to call him up. 

Off topic, but AWESOME build and thread, man. How much was the final total? I want it down to the penny, dammit. 

[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## vmgator

I know my comment at least was not directed at East Cape specifically. The vast majority of boat manufacturers don't provide base prices or the prices for various options. Its certainly no big deal, but damn I like to window shop!

I imagine there's a good reason for it, but if they can tell it to you over the phone why can't they put it on the website? My guess is for custom builders like EC, the base price would vary drastically from the cost of the boat as normally outfitted. 

I guess we all know the ballpark prices, so again, its no big deal.


----------



## Stormchaser

Exactly. And as you say, anyone who's remotely interested in an East Cape level skiff already knows approximately what the price is, it's just a matter of figuring out the options you want.


----------



## nsbsurfer15

Not sure why people are cracking on ECC because of not posting a price up. This seems to be a common theme in the boat building industry whether its a sport fishing boat or a small skiff. It's a business tactic that makes you call the manufacturer and they offer you a sales pitch. It's a smart tactic and I understand why it's done. Nothing wrong with it, it's their prerogative. 

That being said, it is nice to see a base price with stated options just to get an idea. Beavertail is somewhat unique in that they state their base price. HB and Gordon used to do it back in the day too.


----------



## el9surf

As a sales rep I would much rather talk to an interested customer than have them glance at my price sheet without any direction. It allows you to connect with the customer on an individual level and help provide a customized experience. It also helps increase your chance of a sale in a highly competitive market.


----------



## floridascuba

Base price is stupid. I went way over the base price of my vantage when it was over.


----------



## tomahawk

> It's pretty simple.  They're custom built, and every single one of them costs something different, based solely on what you want on them/in them.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying there is no base price for any of their boats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but considering you can order whatever motor you want, and so many different options, why throw a base price out there?  Every single thing makes a difference.
> Plus, as AH2 pointed out, the man himself has posted his friggin cell # on an online message board requesting anyone with questions to call him up.
> 
> Off topic, but AWESOME build and thread, man.  How much was the final total?  I want it down to the penny, dammit.
> 
> [smiley=1-beer.gif]
Click to expand...

Haha......Thanks. The total is $6500. Thats everything from the build table to chip brushes and masking tape, trailer, registration/tag, motor electronics, pushpole.....everything. The only thing I have left is a cooler cushion, backrest cushion for the grab bar and some seadeck or hydroturff for the platform and reel pads. I have a spread sheet if you don't believe me. ;D

I should also ad my comments weren't singling out Eastcape, but was meant for all boat manufacturers.


----------



## Stormchaser

Nice rig for that price, very slick. Now hurry up and get her slimed up!


----------



## Guest

Glad to see that Kevin responded to your inquiry. ECC has always struck me as a company that was very connected to their customers. It's nice to know that includes potential, future customers as well those as past and present.


----------



## Creek Runner

Man guess the strategy is working a lot of views about nothing. 

But I will bite, If I remember right base price on a Fury with a 60hp etech and galvanized trailer was 36K. 

For everyone who says their custom boats and there isn't no base price, bologna everything has a staring price. That's why they have something called standard features that are included in the base price and options which add $ to the base price. 

When I was shopping Kevin was polite and prompt to answer all my questions, I just found more value in HB than ECC. I also did not want a boat as big as a Vantage and once I rode on a Fury it got axed of the list due to it's ride and performance. 

Tight lines


----------



## larryg

heres a good question- the small boats like ECC, HB, Maverick all seem to have almost identical hulls, or styles.

how can boats of such similarity ride largely different?

the fit and finish may differ, but besides long term value, is the ride really the deal breaker?


honest question


----------



## mcnallyx2

Yes there is a difference in ride,stability,and the way the boat handles. Seems like all have different strengths and it really up to the type of conditions and how you fish which determines what's the best.


----------



## Colonal_Angus

H


> heres a good question- the small boats like ECC, HB, Maverick all seem to have almost identical hulls, or styles.
> 
> how can boats of such similarity ride largely different?
> 
> the fit and finish may differ, but besides long term value, is the ride really the deal breaker?
> 
> 
> honest question


Try wet testing an HB and Beavertail and tell us if you notice a difference... [smiley=hidesbehindsofa.gif]


----------



## MSG

The previous post is an interesting comment to me. I have wet tested them both, and it's not a blow out either way. They are 2 different hulls with different strengths and weaknesses. If Beavertail had the overhead and advertising expenses that hells bay has - they would be similair in price. Don't be a victim to the big name and because it costs more it means it is better. I think the hells bay boats are great - but it's not tough to imagine what their overhead is with all the ads and discounted guide boats, etc. There is no free lunch - you have to end up paying for it.


----------



## MSG

FYI - I bought an Egret from the factory - got the price for a base boat - no problem - they then sent me an options price list. Beavertail - exactly the same, except their base price is listed on the web. Called ECC - got a base price very easily over the phone. Called Hells bay - got the base price over the phone - no problem. 
I do think that it would be nice if all vendors listed the base on the web to avoid the phone call. I'm in sales, but I still think it should not be a states secret to get a base price. I don't think this is tough info to get if you really want it.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff

My $.02 worth. This thread sounds like a lot of trolls or just grumpy people to me. I can only imagine the difficulties in trying to keep prices current and updated on the web....half the time the information would be outdated as soon as it was posted given the rate at which new components (and new component prices/rebates/manufacturer kickbacks) are constantly being introduced to the skiff market. Probably difficult for small custom boat builders to stay on top of without staffing a full time marketing department. In addition, doing a fair cost comparison becomes difficult unless the manufacturer has the opportunity listen to the customer, and provide cost explanations as opposed to just listing base + options on a website. I would venture to say that just listing base + options pricing on the website would ultimately lead to a higher frustration when website pricing does not = final pricing. Just think of the wide differences in pricing cars on the web….and they are fairly standard given a particular brand/model/trim level.

I will say this about East Cape. I started talking to them in 2013. Every time I called or emailed, I received a response. Every time I asked about pricing, I got a price. Given, when I asked about base price, there was the proverbial, "well if you want the basic boat, the price is XXXX, and that includes XXXX”. When I finally decided what I wanted, Kevin was careful to walk me through all of the options/details/cost BEFORE I was asked to put any money down. The money down only guaranteed my production spot in line, and HAD NOTHING to do with providing pricing. I came with a lot of money in hand and after hearing my boat requirements, Kevin even talked me down from some options. Even though I had the money to spend, he basically told me, “It’s your money to spend, but based on your requirements, you really don’t need to spend the extra money on XXXX”. 

After delivery of the boat, I had a lot of trouble with my motor. Kevin and Adam stepped in quickly on my behalf and had the manufacturer take care of me personally, quickly, and free of charge at my local dealer. This happened twice and both times they were on it with immediate call backs, text backs, emails back, etc… I even had some damage (caused by me) to the boat. I texted Adam on his mobile phone and he gave me a day the following week to bring it by the shop and they made the repairs while I played golf for the day.

I appreciate that folks have different experiences, but with the number of times I have interacted with East Cape over the past couple years you would have thought I would have had an issue by now, and I simply haven’t. These guys are top notch, the service is awesome, and I’m extremely happy that I joined the EC family!

-Miller


----------



## BayStYat

> My $.02 worth.  This thread sounds like a lot of trolls or just grumpy people to me.  I can only imagine the difficulties in trying to keep prices current and updated on the web....half the time the information would be outdated as soon as it was posted given the rate at which new components (and new component prices/rebates/manufacturer kickbacks) are constantly being introduced to the skiff market.  Probably difficult for small custom boat builders to stay on top of without staffing a full time marketing department.  In addition, doing a fair cost comparison becomes difficult unless the manufacturer has the opportunity listen to the customer, and provide cost explanations as opposed to just listing base + options on a website.   I would venture to say that just listing base + options pricing on the website would ultimately lead to a higher frustration when website pricing does not = final pricing.  Just think of the wide differences in pricing cars on the web….and they are fairly standard given a particular brand/model/trim level.
> 
> I will say this about East Cape.  I started talking to them in 2013.  Every time I called or emailed, I received a response.  Every time I asked about pricing, I got a price.  Given, when I asked about base price, there was the proverbial, "well if you want the basic boat, the price is XXXX, and that includes XXXX”.  When I finally decided what I wanted, Kevin was careful to walk me through all of the options/details/cost BEFORE I was asked to put any money down.  The money down only guaranteed my production spot in line, and HAD NOTHING to do with providing pricing.  I came with a lot of money in hand and after hearing my boat requirements, Kevin even talked me down from some options.  Even though I had the money to spend, he basically told me, “It’s your money to spend, but based on your requirements, you really don’t need to spend the extra money on XXXX”.
> 
> After delivery of the boat, I had a lot of trouble with my motor.  Kevin and Adam stepped in quickly on my behalf and had the manufacturer take care of me personally, quickly, and free of charge at my local dealer.  This happened twice and both times they were on it with immediate call backs, text backs, emails back, etc…  I even had some damage (caused by me) to the boat.  I texted Adam on his mobile phone and he gave me a day the following week to bring it by the shop and they made the repairs while I played golf for the day.
> 
> I appreciate that folks have different experiences, but with the number of times I have interacted with East Cape over the past couple years you would have thought I would have had an issue by now, and I simply haven’t.  These guys are top notch, the service is awesome, and I’m extremely happy that I joined the EC family!
> 
> -Miller


/endthread


----------



## jmrodandgun

Does anyone know if East Cape offers the glide as a bare hull? Bare hull as is no power, no poling/casting platform, and wiring? Maybe even bring your own trailer to pick it up. I would hate to bother the people at the shop with that question.


----------



## floridascuba

I'm sure they would if that's what you wanted


----------



## RonBari

> My $.02 worth.  This thread sounds like a lot of trolls or just grumpy people to me.  I can only imagine the difficulties in trying to keep prices current and updated on the web....half the time the information would be outdated as soon as it was posted given the rate at which new components (and new component prices/rebates/manufacturer kickbacks) are constantly being introduced to the skiff market.  Probably difficult for small custom boat builders to stay on top of without staffing a full time marketing department.  In addition, doing a fair cost comparison becomes difficult unless the manufacturer has the opportunity listen to the customer, and provide cost explanations as opposed to just listing base + options on a website.   I would venture to say that just listing base + options pricing on the website would ultimately lead to a higher frustration when website pricing does not = final pricing.  Just think of the wide differences in pricing cars on the web….and they are fairly standard given a particular brand/model/trim level.
> 
> I will say this about East Cape.  I started talking to them in 2013.  Every time I called or emailed, I received a response.  Every time I asked about pricing, I got a price.  Given, when I asked about base price, there was the proverbial, "well if you want the basic boat, the price is XXXX, and that includes XXXX”.  When I finally decided what I wanted, Kevin was careful to walk me through all of the options/details/cost BEFORE I was asked to put any money down.  The money down only guaranteed my production spot in line, and HAD NOTHING to do with providing pricing.  I came with a lot of money in hand and after hearing my boat requirements, Kevin even talked me down from some options.  Even though I had the money to spend, he basically told me, “It’s your money to spend, but based on your requirements, you really don’t need to spend the extra money on XXXX”.
> 
> After delivery of the boat, I had a lot of trouble with my motor.  Kevin and Adam stepped in quickly on my behalf and had the manufacturer take care of me personally, quickly, and free of charge at my local dealer.  This happened twice and both times they were on it with immediate call backs, text backs, emails back, etc…  I even had some damage (caused by me) to the boat.  I texted Adam on his mobile phone and he gave me a day the following week to bring it by the shop and they made the repairs while I played golf for the day.
> 
> I appreciate that folks have different experiences, but with the number of times I have interacted with East Cape over the past couple years you would have thought I would have had an issue by now, and I simply haven’t.  These guys are top notch, the service is awesome, and I’m extremely happy that I joined the EC family!
> 
> -Miller


I've said it before and I'll say it one more time: We owned an East Cape Gladesmen before the boat we own now. We bought it used (it was 5 years old in fact).. When we called East Cape with questions Kevin personally answered the phone and treated us as though we had just purchased it direct with him.. and patiently offered advice and service like it was still under warranty.


----------



## topnative2

_ [smiley=lalalala.gif]


----------



## captain._nate

> Does anyone know if East Cape offers the glide as a bare hull? Bare hull as is no power,  no poling/casting platform, and wiring? Maybe even bring your own trailer to pick it up. I would hate to bother the people at the shop with that question.


if you have a question about pricing and/or options why would you not call kevin? i dont think he wants to be bothered about your dinner choices but what you want to know certainly should be bounced off him.


----------

